# for carolyn B



## summer99 (May 5, 2009)

Hi Carolyn, it was so lovely to read your surrogacy experience in response to kizzymouse' post.

I cannot carry my own baby and my step sis recently helped us through. Sadly the first blastocyst transfer failed in june and the second ended with miscarriage of twins last week which is still so raw and sad for us.

The window of time for which my step sis could help is over as she plans to go back to uni in sept. My younger sister has thrown us a lifeline and offered to try for us. (she was going to do it originally but fell pregnant, but her baby is 6 months now). How long did it take for you to become a mum finally? Did it work first time? How many embryos etc did you have put back? I am clutching at any bit if hope now.


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Hi Summer

I am really sorry not to reply sooner.  I just find time to get to the board and realised that I have not been here for six months.  How did that happen!??

Sorry to read that your wonderful sister in law has been such a help to you but without success.  But how wonderful to have an offer from your younger sister now.

Anyway, I hope that you will still read and I can answer some questions for you.

In total our journey was about 5 years from start to finish.  Long enough but not as long as some of the ladies on here!  From my sister offering to Sam being here was some 13 months - very lucky and pretty quick (although at the time it seemed like a lifetime for us all).

We were successful 1st time with my sister.  And with our only frozen embryos (6 which we kept from our 1st IVF attempt).  So we really were very lucky.  She offered us two attempts but after the rigour of the 1st cycle I am unsure whether she would have been able to do a 2nd cycle for us with her two children.  We were also out of frozen embryos so we really were lucky with our last throw of the dice.

We put back two embryos after much debate with the clinic and my sister.  It was quite a hard decision to make but I think in the end she got comfortable that the probability of both taking was low enough and that if she just had 1 back that the chances of sucess would be quite low.  In the end of the 6 that thawed, 1 was great and two were ok.  So they put back the great embryo and one of the others.

If you think that I can help anymore than please ask but may be best to send me a PM.

Very best of luck to you and your dear sis.
Carolyn x


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi,

Just another perspective on this.  I was diagnosed when I was a teenager, but once we started on our surrogacy journey, things went relatively quickly as these things go....  We joined Surrogacy UK in October '06, met Kate at our first conference, she offered to help us 6 months later and we started treatment 6 months after that (her dad was taken ill which caused us to wait a while). We were lucky first time with a frozen embryo transfer and Hannah was born in October 08.  We then had a bit of family time, but 6 months later, Kate offered to help us again, we had another frozen embryo transfer this January and were again lucky first time. Sibling is due in October this year.


----------

